# Decision about Sevcon controller.



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm in a deep decision about budget *AC* controller for my *AC24LS* motor from *Azure Dynamics*.
My options are:
*48V 650A*(2min rating) 260A(cont.) 668Euro w/o VAT

*72-80V 350A*(2min rating) 140A(cont.) 650Euro w/o VAT
*72-80V 550A*(2min rating) 220A(cont.) 826Euro w/o VAT

*120V 300A*(2min rating) 120A(cont.) 808Euro w/o VAT

I would say that the last 2 controllers are little overpriced for me, but i'm willing to take the leap, if there are some solid arguments.

I see the things like this:
48V model - will deliver enormous torque but only to about 1200-1600rpm on the motor, maybe the motor will have to be in delta mode to handle that current.

72-80v models - good compromise between torque and power, i don't know how to connect the motor for this voltage (maybe in WYE), and maybe the weakest controller will be overloaded too often.

120V model - not so much torque but the flat part of the torque will be extended to maybe 3000-4000rpm. or more. 

I would say i prefer the 48V model because the car would need only urban(*<60km/h*) or suburban(*<90km/h*) driving.
The car will be arround 1000kg with batteries, and now thinking about direct drive coupling between motor and transmission.
Here is the specs on these controllers.
Thanks in advance.


----------

